# Brauche Hilfe bei Apacheserver



## zeRrY (13. Januar 2010)

Guten abend alle zusammen,
habe folgendes problem bei meinem apacheserver, wenn ich *domain.de/test* aufrufen will, wird nicht automatisch in den ordner "test" gegangen sonder er versucht die file test in diesem Verzeichniss zu öffnen die er naturlich nicht findet und so ein error ausgibt. Ich weiß das ich es in der httpd.config einstellen muss, nur ich weiß nicht welche befehle ich in der directory von diesem ordner test eingeben muss. Wenn ich aber domain.de/test/ eingebe funktioniert es.

hoffe auf eine schnelle antwort und danke schon mal
lg zeRrY


----------



## zerix (13. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

bist du sicher, dass Apache auf den richtigen Ordner zugreift?

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## zeRrY (13. Januar 2010)

jo...wenn ich ja domain/test/ eingebe kommt direkt die indexfile....nur wenn das 2te / (/test*/*) nicht in der url mit angegeben wird erkennt der den ordner nicht
hier mal der code
<Directory "#Link zum Verzeichniss#\www">
	Options Indexes FollowSymLinks
    	Order allow,deny
    	Allow from all
    	AllowOverride All
</Directory>


----------



## zerix (13. Januar 2010)

Ok, jetzt bin ich verwirrt. Im ersten Beitrag sagtest du, wenn du 
	
	
	



```
domain.de/test
```
 aufrufst, wird das test nicht als Ordner erkannt. 

Jetzt im Beitrag sagst du, dass 
	
	
	



```
domain/test
```
 funktioniert, aber es bei einem zweiten test Probleme gäbe.

Könntest du vielleicht nochmal genau erläutern, was das Problem ist. Dann vielleicht noch wie das www-Verzeichnis aufgebaut ist. Also welche Dateien sich darin befinden (hier für relevant).

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## zeRrY (14. Januar 2010)

Also:

```
domain.de/test
```
funktioniert nicht...dann versucht der die file test zuöffnen und gibt nach wenigen sekunden ein error aus.


```
domain.de/test/
```
funktioniert.....dann öffnen der den ornder und nimmt automatisch die indexfile.

in der httpd.config habe ich den Ordner so freigegeben


```
<Directory "#Link zum Verzeichniss#\www\test">
Options Indexes FollowSymLinks
Order allow,deny
Allow from all
AllowOverride All
</Directory>
```

jetzt weiß ich nur nicht was in der directory vom ordner nicht stimmt oder iein befehl fehlt denn ich will das der auf *domain.de/test* schon den Ordner automatisch erkennt


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. Januar 2010)

Moin,

füge mal folgende Directive zur DOCUMENT_ROOT hinzu:

```
DirectorySlash On
```

Falls das nichts bringt...hast du irgendwelche Rewrite-Regeln definiert?


----------



## zeRrY (16. Januar 2010)

ne das tut es leider auch nicht....wenn du mir erklärst was das für regeln sind und wo die stehen kann ich dir bescheid sagen. bin noch ein richtiger anfänger in dem thema apache


----------



## Sven Mintel (17. Januar 2010)

Hast du den Server danach neu gestartet?
Änderungen an der Konfiguration(.htaccess ausgenommen) werden erst nach Neustart wirksam.


----------



## bofh1337 (17. Januar 2010)

zeRrY hat gesagt.:


> <Directory "#Link zum Verzeichniss#\www\test">



ist das ein Windows-Server? Werden die Directory-Seperatoren dort so geschrieben und im Browser/FTP trotzdem mit /dir1/dir2 verwaltet?

Ist es mit den Einklammern so richtig?

Bei mir im LAN-Server (Debian) sieht es so aus:


```
<VirtualHost devel.wiso.lan:80>
	ServerAdmin webmaster@localhost
	DocumentRoot /var/www/httpdocs/
	<Directory />
		Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews
		AllowOverride All
		Order allow,deny
		allow from all
	</Directory>
</VirtualHost>
```


----------



## zeRrY (17. Januar 2010)

hab es mal so versucht....tut es aber immer noch nciht.

Das was ich aber nicht verstehe ist, dass es im lan klappt, also dort murr ich nur domain/test eingeben. Verusche ich es über das internet muss ich das 2te / mit schreiben sonst geht er nicht automatisch in den ordner ( domain/test/ )!

was mir gerade aufgelfallen ist, in dem error.log steht

[Sun Jan 17 18:28:31 2010] [error] [client ***.***.***.***] File does not exist: C:/var/site1/test/test, referer: *domain*/test/

so wie ich es sehe veruscht der apache den ordner /test/test zuöffnen wenn ich nur domain/test im browser eingebe? worann kann das liegen, ich denke das ist auch dann das problem


----------

